# “The most sporting cars of 2014”: Five BMW models top their category in reader vote.



## Rubicon7 (Mar 17, 2014)

BMW Alpina D3 Biturbo won the first place for Diesel.


----------



## GTony (Nov 10, 2012)

Pretty hard to beat the BMW 6 Cylinder Engine in Petrol or Diesel and it's development/versatility.
My Favourite is the M3.


----------

